# Mating time for egyptian mantids



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got a few of these and this is the first time I've kept them. I mated one pair today and the male finished in about an hour. The spermatazoa was trasferred and could be seen. Never had a mantis that mated this quick. This normal for them?


----------



## wuwu (Aug 17, 2006)

the two pairs i mated, 1 pair took a lil over an hour and the other pair took over 2 hours. the females laid ooths the day after. then one of my ooths hatched in just 2 weeks! these mantids are very prolific.


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats awesome. Most of them take hours and hours to mate. I think I will keep these around for awhile.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 17, 2006)

yea, they're pretty cool. they are very underrated though, noone seems to want them.


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

> yea, they're pretty cool. they are very underrated though, noone seems to want them.


Yeo, I got two ooths for sale that nobody has inquired about.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 17, 2006)

i know a trick sell them on Ebay people are stupid and don't know much and they'll buy them


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 17, 2006)

i saw a guy selling a chinese mantis for 30 dollars on ebay.....


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 17, 2006)

or the retard that doesn't even know mantis names and he said like i'll sell this green mantis lol


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Praying-Mantis-H...1QQcmdZViewItem

lmao wow the rare white mantis i heard this species is known for its being huge and for its crazyness

W00t its a keeper


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2006)

lol i think we could make a post for advertisments that arn't true and waist of money lol


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 18, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## rlechols (Aug 18, 2006)

These mantids are extremely prolific. I hatched some and they only took about 2 months to reach adulthood. They mate in about an hour, lay one ooth after another if well fed, and have a good hatch rate (and pretty quick, too.) The males fly extremely well and are very entertaining. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah the males remind me of stagmomantis.


----------

